# Roland pc-12 print cut media questions



## patchmaster (May 10, 2007)

I am looking at a used Roland pc-12 to get me kick started in print/cut.
mainly for decals and stickers.

I'm wondering if I could get some responses as to where to get and what medias I would be limited to. ie: substrates, ribbons, refills, etc.

What specificaly would I need to purchase to creat stickers and decals?

Any help would be greatly apprerciated.

Bill

ps. the versacamm series is WAY out of my budget at this point.
I do have a cutter but does not have an optical eye for contour cutting.


----------



## NicMartel (Sep 13, 2007)

patch,

I have no experience except to study my *** off and listen to all the good advice handed here(including yours)... how about


CraftROBOStore.com - Desktop Cutting Plotters by GRAPHTEC

Graphtec Craft ROBO Vinyl Cutter Plotter + FREE SHIPPING - CC100-20

What is Craft ROBO? :Craft ROBO-GRAPHTEC

CUTOK Cutting Plotter, Mini Cutting Plotter, Vinyl Cutter, Sticker Cutter,Electric Stencil Cutting Machine


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

Patch.. they no longer make the pc-12.. for a very good reason.. that series and the pc60 and pc600. had loads and loads of problems.. they are expensive to print. and the print heads are really prone to failing.. ..
sorry for the bad news.. on that..
You can still find a few useds ones about.. but buyer beware

Nic... the machine he is asking about it differant than the craft robo..
It is one that prints and cuts.. that i no longer made..


----------



## draig (Jul 29, 2007)

I use and run a PC60, the head was replaced 4 years ago and is still going well (just watch it fail now  ). I admit I only use the print side for stickers, but the cut side gets used for stickers and transfer vinyl, will not even consider putting flock near it (want that head to last  ). 

I use third party ribbons and refil my own cartridges, this makes the running costs lower. The main attraction of these types of printers is the metallic, no inkjet can do this (at present anyway).

If you are looking at purchasing a used PC12, PC60, PC600 make sure you see it working before hand, any white banding the head is shot and WILL need replacing.


----------



## lennykuhn (Apr 18, 2007)

Don't waste your money. The PC-12 will be a great disappointment to you. You are at the point where I was about 3 years ago. I purchased a used machine with a new head for $3600.00 from a guy on e-bay. After trying to figure it out I was not happy with the finished results. The resolution was not that great and the stickers looked unprofessional. I too could not afford a professional machine. Then I came up with an idea. Since the ribbons for the PC-12 were thermal transfer I figured I could accomplish the same results using my Olympus P400 thermal printer. After experimenting I found that if I took a roll of vinyl (sticker material) and cut it exactly to the size of the normal sheet that is used for the P400 I could get it to print with 16.8 million colors. The only draw back was that I was limited to the 8 1/2 X 11 size. The next step then was to cut out the stickers. In order to accomplish this I purchased a Summa D60SE plotter/cutter. A lot cheaper then buyiing a SPV 300. I chose the SE because it had OPOS. With this system it is possible to print the stickers with registration marks that would allow you to take your printed stickers and cut them out exactly with just a little learning curve. The final results were perfect stickers for a fraction of the cost of a real print/cut professional machine. Today I have finally purchased that SPV-300 and I love it. I still have a used PC-12 (if your interested) but I would buy me a used P400 for around $100.00 on e-bay and a used Summa D60SE also from e-bay for around $1500.00. Also you can use the plotter to make yourself rich using some of the materials designed espically for T-shirt design and other things. Check into it!
So, as you see I have been in your shoes and I am willing to help yopu through the process plus you will have the benifit of learning from my mistakes . It took me around 3 years to get to the SPV-300. I am sure I can get you there in a fraction of the time.

Lenny


----------

